# [SOLVED] Ping jumps from 40-50 to 200-250



## TehCadde (Dec 3, 2007)

Hello,

I have been experiencing some lag resently while playing online in CoD:WaW. I usually am able to figure out the problem myself and pretty fast, but right now I can't figure out what is causing this "high ping" (it's only for a second every once in a while, but it makes me lag (a little jump or something similiar), which makes it harder for the other players to kill me).
I have never had this problem before and it has occurred recently.
I have recently reinstalled windows vista 64-bit, so it's pretty fresh (going to try reinstall again, if I can't find any solution (it wasn't a problem before the reinstall)). The thing is though, I didn't notice any problems right after the reinstall, so it must have been something I have done after - Some program maybe.

I have tried changing/resetting the router and tried playing on different servers and none of it has helped. Also did some spyware/virus/malware scans to see if that helped - No change.

I can provide more info if need be and I'm able to answer most questions.

Thanks for your help,

LeCattez


----------



## TehCadde (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Ping jumps from 40-50 to 200-250*

Here's a little video I took of it. That's what it does once in a while.

http://www.xfire.com/video/f8dd6/


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Ping jumps from 40-50 to 200-250*

Hello TehCadde,

Are you running any background programs while playing COD:WAW?

What Anti-Virus are you running on your computer?

What are your system specs?(RAM,CPU,Graphics Card,PSU,Motherboard)

What kind of internet connection do you have?

Please make sure you click on the "Steps before Posting" link in my signature, in the black font, and make sure you follow those steps and see if it solves your problem.

Let me know.


----------



## TehCadde (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Ping jumps from 40-50 to 200-250*



Cdx said:


> Hello TehCadde,
> 
> Are you running any background programs while playing COD:WAW?
> 
> ...


Fair enough, will look at that link.

I'm running a few, Eset Antivirus, Spybot (installed today, to see if it would fix it), Malwarebytes (same as Spybot), Msn Messenger (usually have that running), Xfire (same as Msn), Teamspeak (same as the Msn/xfire), Displayfusion (backgrounds for the two monitors), Setpoint. I could try an shut the antivirus down and see if that would make any difference (haven't tried that).

System specs:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 3,16 Mhz
CPU cooler: Scythe Ninja
Motherboard: Asus P5K AiLifestyle Series
RAM: Kingston PC2-6400CL5 - 2x2gb
Graphic card: Asus 295Gtx
PSU: Corsair HX520W
Harddrive: Samsung SpinPoint 500 GB
CD/DVD burner: Samsung Super-WriteMaster
Connection: 8mbit/756kbit
Storage interface: SCSI, USB
Soundcard: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatal1ty
Screens/monitors: Samsung SyncMaster 2493HM og 226BW
Cabinet: Antec
Operation system: Windows Vista Ultimate 64-bit


Checked the topic and it didn't get me any further - Gonna try closing my anti-virus while playing.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Ping jumps from 40-50 to 200-250*

I use NOD32 myself, there is no reason to shut it down, NOD32 is one of the least memory hoggers for anti-viruses, which is why i use it, also it is very powerful.

Also for your 295 gtx graphic card, it requires at least a 680w PSU.

So you would need to upgrade your PSU, this is probably the cause of your lagspikes, your PSU cannot handle your Graphics card.


----------



## TehCadde (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Ping jumps from 40-50 to 200-250*



Cdx said:


> I use NOD32 myself, there is no reason to shut it down, NOD32 is one of the least memory hoggers for anti-viruses, which is why i use it, also it is very powerful.
> 
> Also for your 295 gtx graphic card, it requires at least a 680w PSU.
> 
> So you would need to upgrade your PSU, this is probably the cause of your lagspikes, your PSU cannot handle your Graphics card.


Nah, acording to the sources I had when buying the gfx card, my PSU was just enough and so far I have had no trouble with it. (since my CPU isn't one of the most power hungry)
My problem isn't about the graphics, cpu or anything like that. It's about the Ping (latency), jumping from 60 to 180-200 (in the movie). I guessed I had something running in the background, using some of my connection, but I can't see what it can be. Normally I can download on my computer at the same time as playing online with a ping of 50-70. So there is definetly something wrong, I just can't seem to figure out what it is.

LeCattez


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ping jumps from 40-50 to 200-250*

Like Cdx said, you need a higher PSU, around 700W. Even though it may not be directly related to the problem, the power it's putting out is much lower than the power your system needs with the CPU and graphics card.

Run a test at www.speedtest.net (with the server closest to you) and check your Internet speed.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Ping jumps from 40-50 to 200-250*

What kind of internet connection do you have?

Here is my source, it is directly from the Nvidia website, if your scroll down this page you can see the minimum is 680w.

Minimum System Power Requirement (W)	680 W for 295 GTX

Source: http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gtx_295_us.html

This is dangerous for you because the lack of power might cause other components in your computer to become damaged.

I recommend an upgrade asap, i would go for a 750w.


----------



## TehCadde (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Ping jumps from 40-50 to 200-250*



Jason09 said:


> Like Cdx said, you need a higher PSU, around 700W. Even though it may not be directly related to the problem, the power it's putting out is much lower than the power your system needs with the CPU and graphics card.
> 
> Run a test at www.speedtest.net (with the server closest to you) and check your Internet speed.


Take a look at this site http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine
I filled in my details and it said that I would need a PSU of 373 W/538 W.
So far my computer has run without any trouble. Will look at a new PSU when I get around to upgrading to an I7

My connection is still, as stated earlier 8 mbit up / 756 kbit down




LeCattez


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Ping jumps from 40-50 to 200-250*



TehCadde said:


> Take a look at this site http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine
> I filled in my details and it said that I would need a PSU of 373 W/538 W.
> So far my computer has run without any trouble. Will look at a new PSU when I get around to upgrading to an I7
> 
> ...


Hello again TehCadde,

This website is letting you know that you are still able to use the graphic card with the stated PSU that you have, however, when you load up games, it will cause the Graphics card to use more power, therefore it will start damaging your RAM/CPU/Mobo etc.

I highly advise you to upgrade your PSU so this doesn't happen.
Also, i would stick to the direct source information and specifications of the graphics card manufacturer, which is Nvidia.


----------



## TehCadde (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Ping jumps from 40-50 to 200-250*



Cdx said:


> Hello again TehCadde,
> 
> This website is letting you know that you are still able to use the graphic card with the stated PSU that you have, however, when you load up games, it will cause the Graphics card to use more power, therefore it will start damaging your RAM/CPU/Mobo etc.
> 
> ...


But as you say, it would "start" damaging my other hardware... I have played with it for quite a while, so I wonder why nothing has happend so far?

Anyway, as much as I know, it's not the thing making my ping jump up and down once in a while when I play. Any ideas how to solve that or?

LeCattez

Edit: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=75766
http://www.corsair.com/psufinder/default.aspx


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Ping jumps from 40-50 to 200-250*

An underpowered PSU may cause heat buildup, automatic shutdowns, freezing, BSOD’s, video distortion, system overheating, and a lack of power that may cause expensive top shelf Cpu’s, motherboards, hard drives and ram to burn up. 

For the ping, a big thing to consider is where the server is located that you are playing on.
When i play counter strike source, i normally filter the servers by my ping, so i can pick a local server that i will have a good 35-75 ping rate.
Have you been playing on servers that have low ping for you?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Ping jumps from 40-50 to 200-250*

A low PSU may not immediately cause problems, but over the course of time, it may do damage.
One of those PSUs that was listed in that forum would work.


----------



## TehCadde (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Ping jumps from 40-50 to 200-250*



Cdx said:


> An underpowered PSU may cause heat buildup, automatic shutdowns, freezing, BSOD’s, video distortion, system overheating, and a lack of power that may cause expensive top shelf Cpu’s, motherboards, hard drives and ram to burn up.
> 
> For the ping, a big thing to consider is where the server is located that you are playing on.
> When i play counter strike source, i normally filter the servers by my ping, so i can pick a local server that i will have a good 35-75 ping rate.
> Have you been playing on servers that have low ping for you?


This problem happens on all servers atm. I normally play on a danish server, which is around 45 km. from where I live. Kind of the same place as that test thing I did a second ago. (I'm danish as well, surprise). My ping is usually between 40 and 60 on that server and as you can see in the video I took, it jump up to 1xx/2xx pings for a sec or something. That results in me "lagging"/"hacking"/"flying" whatever you'll call it, in-game to the other players, meaning they will have a harder time killing me since I "jump/teleport" around for that second.


----------



## TehCadde (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Ping jumps from 40-50 to 200-250*

Seems like TuneUp saved the day (or night/morning more likely heh). At least now my ping is working as it should again, between 40 and 70. I have no idea which of the things I did, got it back to normal, but I sure did clean a few things up in between.

Thanks for trying to help out - I'll report back if something similiar happens again.
I'll take a look at the PSU in the end of the month, since they aren't that expensive afterall - Need an upgrade soon or later.

LeCattez


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Ping jumps from 40-50 to 200-250*

Awesome TehCadde, im glad this issue is resolved.

If you think this issue has been resolved, please scroll to the top of the page and click "Thread Tools", then select "Mark this thread as Problem Solved".


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad we could be of help.:smile:


----------

